

What she really said: Fighting sexist jokes the geeky way - todrobbins
http://geekfeminism.org/2012/03/19/what-she-really-said-fighting-sexist-jokes-the-geeky-way/

======
bengl3rt
_To me, all of this seems like typical geek behaviour: something is making
them uncomfortable, and so they attack it on “rational” grounds. Most likely,
they aren’t even aware of the gut reaction fueling their logic._

The truth hurts.

It's not clear who she asked to have the original bot shut off, but if a
manager or anyone else who was ostensibly responsible for the work environment
was aware of (and repeatedly denied) this request, I wonder if there are
deeper organizational issues that can't be solved with a python script.

~~~
sdoering
You might be right there. But the problem with startup culture is, that there
often is not that kind of hierarchy, as one is used in bigger organisations.

Nut at least the founders should have reacted. As it is their responsibility,
that every one of the team feels at home in the culture they create.

------
sdoering
Great, just great. It always bugs me, when I hear some kind of gender-"jokes".
And it does not matter, if there are any females around.

I strongly believe, that we have to accept our differences, but that this
should never change the freedom/options a person has.

And that, for me, includes genderist jokes. We have come so far, that gender
just should not matter, when it comes to jobs, to knowledge, to skill.

------
JackDanger
I loved every word of this.

And I appreciate Jessamyn's illustration of her initial objections being
silenced on rational grounds and then an emotional response to her project.

